
The Deep Sea - longdefeat
https://neal.fun/deep-sea/
======
zuhayeer
Same variety of site:
[https://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem....](https://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html)

What's common is that the vast majority of both the ocean and our solar system
is just space

